# Epson 1400 - CISS vs Refillable Cartridge



## libertyspotusa (Jun 19, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has had experience with both the CISS and Refillable Cartridges in the Epson 1400?

I've been doing a lot of research and it seems they both have their pros and cons.

For instance; the CISS system is easy to fill w/less filling, but I've heard nothing but nightmares on the ink no being consistent because the machine wasn't designed for it.

The Refillable cartridges I've heard work well depending on the brand but you also have to fill them more often.

I'm just trying to get an idea. I have my heart set on the Refillable Carts but need some input if possible.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you print a lot go with a CISS if you print less than a cartridges worth of ink a week go with a refillable cartridge. The nightmare stories you hear are usally from cheap equipment or letting printer sit for weeks on end without using. With dye sub ink you need to print at least every other day and I shake my ink every few days also.


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought my refill carts from Echo store for my 1400 & have no complaints. I also used The bag system in a C 88 that I had a few years ago & would NEVER go that way again. Put unless you already have the printer you donot need 6 inks for sub.get a printer that uses 4 inks and it will save you money. And as stated above print something every day or second day.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Carts for most are fine. Look at them, if low fill. Not many print enough for CIS type systems.
Run a cleaning and clean it more often and these printers are pretty trouble free.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I prefer the refillable cartridges. You waste a lot of in in the lines with the CISS


----------



## libertyspotusa (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I think I'm going with the Carts setup. I don't think i'll print enough to use the CISS system.

What 4 ink printer is there on the market that also prints 13X19 prints that fall in the 1400's price range?


----------



## libertyspotusa (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any complaints on the Epson WorkForce 1100? I see it's a four color printer. It's also a wide format printer which is what I was looking for.

I see a lot of people complaining about clogged heads.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Any printer will get clogged heads if not used regularly. For my dye-sub printer, I keep a set of cartridges with cleaning solution in them and leave those in when not using.


----------



## libertyspotusa (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I think I'm going with the Epson wf1100 to start my small business. I'm going to go ahead and get the cleaning carts and refillable sub carts.

If my business starts to grow I'll move up from there.

The only thing I'm having trouble with right now is some descent sub ink that isn't top of the line, but not cheap chinese junk either. Just wondering if someone could point me to a median priced sub ink that works.


----------



## Six19 Printing (Dec 29, 2008)

My Epson 1400 just died on me after a STRONG five years of work! 

I upgraded to the new model which is the Espon 1430. Max film print size is 13" X 19" and works great with the Accrip Software.

Its great for printing gradients, which you should already know from the 1400.

I found this company a few years back at the ISS Trade Show Film output and Screen Print Supplies - I used to pay $25 per cartridge for my ink, now I buy the 16oz bottles from this company and fill them myself! Saves me hundreds of dollars!! I also purchase all my films from this place as well, great pricing! Ask for BRyan if you call and tell him Chris from Six19 Printing in San Diego sent you!

Good luck!

For sample of our work please visit six19 printing


----------



## Leachcd (Nov 14, 2011)

libertyspotusa said:


> Well, I think I'm going with the Epson wf1100 to start my small business. I'm going to go ahead and get the cleaning carts and refillable sub carts.
> 
> If my business starts to grow I'll move up from there.
> 
> The only thing I'm having trouble with right now is some descent sub ink that isn't top of the line, but not cheap chinese junk either. Just wondering if someone could point me to a median priced sub ink that works.


 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...VB1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A2JCSMCDK53VB1&n=&s=&v=glance
I have been useing this ink for awhile now with no problems.. The color look great.. And you can get the whole color set-up for 1/2 the price of just one color from most of the other sites ( $60.00 ).. And the head system cost around $40.00


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2019)

libertyspotusa said:


> Was wondering if anyone has had experience with both the CISS and Refillable Cartridges in the Epson 1400?
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research and it seems they both have their pros and cons.
> 
> ...


I use both. Ciss for printing dye sub. I have a set of refillable carts filled with head cleaner. I put them in if I'm not going to print for a while.


----------

